# Almost done...



## Schmidt & Co. (Nov 6, 2008)

Just a little something I've been working on. :smile:


----------



## slinger58 (Feb 11, 2013)

Damn, look at the details! That's impressive, Paul. 

Were you able to keep your sanity intact? Lol


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Schmidt & Co. (Nov 6, 2008)

slinger58 said:


> Damn, look at the details! That's impressive, Paul.
> 
> Were you able to keep your sanity intact? Lol
> 
> ...


Never had any sanity to begin with.... :biggrin:

Seriously though, it's been a long time since I've done a painted lady and we're all getting our bush skills tested. It's been fun though.


----------



## RH (Sep 7, 2010)

Nice work indeed! But good lord!


----------



## ThreeSistersPainting (Jan 7, 2017)

This is very cool work. It's very rewarding when you finish a one of a kind paint job that the colors actually match.


----------



## fauxlynn (Apr 28, 2011)

Lookin' good! I love the colors!


----------



## chrisn (Jul 15, 2007)

Who devised the layout?


----------



## Delta Painting (Apr 27, 2010)

chrisn said:


> Who devised the layout?



Historical board of some sort? Cool job though.


----------



## chrisn (Jul 15, 2007)

Yes it is nice but those triangle thingies on the posts would be a real bitch:vs_laugh:


----------



## SemiproJohn (Jul 29, 2013)

Were any type of stencils used, especially for those designs painted in red?


----------



## woodcoyote (Dec 30, 2012)

Awesome work! Love the paint colors, very unique to everything you find now adays. 

Could you detail the paint products used? Ben More, SW, Cali, etc? Curious to know what ya'll are using, nice vibrant colors and clean whites. 

Keep it up! Post more pics.


----------



## Schmidt & Co. (Nov 6, 2008)

```

```



chrisn said:


> Who devised the layout?


The customer did. It's a Chicago historical landmark and he's lived there since 1963.


----------



## Schmidt & Co. (Nov 6, 2008)

woodcoyote said:


> Awesome work! Love the paint colors, very unique to everything you find now adays.
> H
> Could you detail the paint products used? Ben More, SW, Cali, etc? Curious to know what ya'll are using, nice vibrant colors and clean whites.
> 
> Keep it up! Post more pics.


The white and tan is Benjamin Moore Moore Guard. I upgraded him to Aura for the red and teal.


----------



## Schmidt & Co. (Nov 6, 2008)

SemiproJohn said:


> Were any type of stencils used, especially for those designs painted in red?


No stencils used. All beveled edges were done in the red and we followed the profile of the corner. Of course they were cut by hand, and it was built in the 1880's, so nothing was really straight. We did a lot of "faking" a straight line with our cuts. :biggrin:


----------



## Woodco (Nov 19, 2016)

Wow!


----------



## Brushman4 (Oct 18, 2014)

Great work! My great-uncle and his wife used to live nearby on Catalpa, many years ago.


----------



## fauxlynn (Apr 28, 2011)

Brushman4 said:


> Great work! My great-uncle and his wife used to live nearby on Catalpa, many years ago.


My grandparents lived on Catalpa for many,many years.


----------



## Brushman4 (Oct 18, 2014)

fauxlynn said:


> My grandparents lived on Catalpa for many,many years.


In Chicago? I thought you were from the D.C. area.


----------



## Schmidt & Co. (Nov 6, 2008)

Brushman4 said:


> Great work! My great-uncle and his wife used to live nearby on Catalpa, many years ago.


What was there name? I grew up on Berwyn and both my parents and grandparents grew up in the Glen. When I got to the call from the homeowner I was practically jumping up and down with joy for the opportunity to work on his house.


----------



## Brushman4 (Oct 18, 2014)

My great uncle and aunt were Frank and Bertha Burns!


----------



## Schmidt & Co. (Nov 6, 2008)

Brushman4 said:


> My great uncle and aunt were Frank and Bertha Burns!


Don't know them, although my dad might. He grew up in the Glen in the 50s/ early 60s. We moved there when he bought my grandmas house in 75.


----------



## Brushman4 (Oct 18, 2014)

Schmidt & Co. said:


> Don't know them, although my dad might. He grew up in the Glen in the 50s/ early 60s. We moved there when he bought my grandmas house in 75.


I'm pretty sure he lived on Catalpa, but he might have lived on Balmoral or Berwyn, I know he was West of Cicero and North of Foster!
He was my maternal grandmother's younger brother, and I think he passed in the early 70's.
He was a watchmaker downtown at Carson Pirie Scott for over 35 years, and was at the time married to his second wife Bertha, which weirdly was also the name of his deceased first wife.
It was a long time ago.


----------



## Bigbrushy (Jul 2, 2017)

Man that looks cool! Great job! Gotta love the historicals


----------



## beatjunkie (May 30, 2013)

Wow, great job.


----------

